# 16wks anxiety



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

hiya (again   )

I've got my 16wk appt on monday. I'm terrified that something will have gone wrong and there'll be no heartbeat. I'm also feeling anxious as I had been able to feel what I think was my uterus from about 13wks, but the last week or so it doesnt seem to have grown at all, and I'm now finding it harder to feel the top (I'm an 18-20 pre-preg, but lost 2lbs ish since otd, with quite a roll of fat on my lower belly)

I get this stressed before any appt where baby is checked on (have been a wreck before all 4 scans). Is there any reassurance you can give, or suggestions of anything to help with the anxiety?

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything you are feeling is completely normal, especially after infertility. By this stage, if anything had happened, you would have started to have some pain or some bleeding. It's very difficult to feel your uterus at 13 weeks, even for us that are trained to do it, and I do wonder whether it had been your uterus you had felt. I think the best thing to help you would be to stop trying to feel things and trying to assess it all, as it will be making you worse. On Monday, when they listen in, please be prepared for it to take a while to find the heart beat so the midwife will probably be having to prod the sonicaid over your abdomen for a while, but it doesn't mean that anything is wrong,
Just try and focus on the positive, and plan what you need to do for the baby arriving, there is no reason for anything to be wrong,

Let me know how Monday goes, I'm 100% sure that you'll be posting saying that everything was fine and the heartbeat was lovely,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you, you're always so lovely! I thought the anxiety would go by now!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, the anxiety never leaves! Once they are born, there's tons of other things to get worried about ha ha
!!


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

hiya

everything is good. uterus is actually higher than I thought and she was happy with it. Heard the heartbeat too  She said my anxiety is made worse by worrying about being anxious, so I need to start allowing myself to be nervous without blowing it out of proportion.

thanks for your help


----------

